
Cruising for a Purpose: Have Fun and Do Good Through Impact Travel - dpflan
http://www.marketplace.org/2016/07/26/world/cruising-purpose-have-fun-and-do-good
======
dpflan
Mixing volunteer work and micro-lending could be useful; also visiting the
people that you lend to could be a great way to travel and learn about the
culture, though there could be a friction-y social dynamic between loaner-and-
loanee (like doctors to patients - white coats vs. civilians...).

1\. Vayable - [https://www.vayable.com/](https://www.vayable.com/)

2\. Fathom - Impact Travel -
[https://www.fathom.org/](https://www.fathom.org/)

